# 8n brakes



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

can anyone tell me why right axle has fine threads and left side has course threads? and does anyone know about the casting codes?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

one of your axles may have been replaced in the past and it might have been replaced with aftermarket parts. Both of mine are fine threads. As far as the casting codes look here http://ford8n.com/ford-tractor-serial-numbers.html and if you need parts look here http://www.just8ns.com/index2.htm I hope this helps


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks Morgan,that explains why its all worn out and leaking like a sive.i guess i need an original replacement .its an old 8n with the anvil clutch linkage other side is tight as a drum (orig.)time to get greezy thanks again


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

ok got it apart and back together.i used the axle i had (after-market)the axle to hub fit was just a little off maybe 1/32 in. in from flush.noww drumm hits shoes and springs and i still have 1/4 in. to go to get the drum to the hub with no end play and zero load in axle and bearings.question....now what?? don't wanna stick a nickel betwee axles but the thought did cross my mind.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Im not sure, but it might be something that you have to live with unless you buy a proper axle. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

i took it all apart again.got the axles side by side for comparison.there is 1\4 in. difference in length from bearing shoulder to end of splines on wheel end. so now the search begins for proper axle.i will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

the problem was the prior owner tryed to fix a loose hub by removing the protruding stock from the outer end of the splines on the axle ,and the inner face of the hub to keep it away from the bearing retainer. he followed that with a homemade washer(too thin) and a course threaded nut (too small to transfer pressure to the hub) and a welded strap from nut to hub holding it all together!AND three years after I bought it,I found a lock washer that he must have lost --it rattled around in #3 cylinder till it finally poked a hole in the piston!these are truly amazing machines. new sleeves pistons and rings and she was as good as new (washer would not fit thru the spark plug hole, and the rod was not bent believe it? till the next malfunction


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

You got her going though


----------



## 1951 8N PA (Feb 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jke195510 _
> *does anyone know about the casting codes? *


I know about the casting codes. What do you need to know about them?


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am going to look at an old ford tractor.It looks to be a "hybrid"cross( 8n side mount dist. motor with 9n rear lug pattern).I was hoping I could use casting code info to identify the different parts with the goal of restoring properly,ending up with one model or the other.also;I have a '47 8n that I'm curious about.There is what looks like a date on left trumpet(09-30-47)is it?if so were other dates used?I guess if no one has to kill me for knowing it,I want to know everything! thanks


----------



## 1951 8N PA (Feb 3, 2010)

jke195510 said:


> I am going to look at an old ford tractor.It looks to be a "hybrid"cross( 8n side mount dist. motor with 9n rear lug pattern).I was hoping I could use casting code info to identify the different parts with the goal of restoring properly,ending up with one model or the other.also;I have a '47 8n that I'm curious about.There is what looks like a date on left trumpet(09-30-47)is it?if so were other dates used?I guess if no one has to kill me for knowing it,I want to know everything! thanks


Yes, the date that you found on the rear axle trumpet is a casting date. There is also a casting date on the bottom of the hydraulic pump just in front of the drain plug. I hope this info helps.


----------



## panthrlick (Apr 10, 2009)

Is this the place to actually get a message posted? I'm totally lost. I do not wish to be a bother. there is information I would really appreciate lurking out there between somebody's ears. I would love to know how to access that info.  Thank you for whatever help you may be.


----------



## panthrlick (Apr 10, 2009)

I am now excited to discover my message above the location where I entered the request. Maybe I'm on to something here? I'm looking for a place to obtain rebuild gaskets, etc for my 8N.


----------



## panthrlick (Apr 10, 2009)

If I can remember how I got here, I'll be back.


----------

